# Going beyond the Fear of Betrayal:



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

To help you in reconciliation,am putting these thoughts

Going beyond the Fear of Betrayal:
1.Trust should be the first thing to come in a relationship and last thing to go and should actually never ever finish.
2.When we say we cannot trust someone again,we actually fear the hurt they will create if they do something which we did not expect.We do not fear trusting them,we fear our getiing hurt.
3.They have done something which is not right for us,but the hurt we create is totally our responsibillity and we have a choice how much and for how long to remian hurt.
4.Everytime we create hurt,we are getiing eaker and then we create hurt even in simpler situations ,because getting hurt is becoming our 'chracter-like,habbit-like,karma-like',and then trusting people become difficult.
5.When we start healing ourselves ,we do not fear getting hurt ,and then we are able to trust people because even if they do things differently we will be able to take care of ourselves.
6.When we doubt people around us in society or at work place then doubt become our 'character,our acquired behaviour,our karma' and then it become difficult to trust family and friends too.


----------

